# business mileage rates



## coop (7 Feb 2006)

hey there 

Does anyone know what the current mileage rates are for work expenses for a 1.6

Thanks


----------



## Kiddo (7 Feb 2006)

From 1st July 2005  for 1.5 and over ----First 4000 miles at 124.23cent and balance at 57.39 cent


----------



## racso (7 Feb 2006)

can i ask where those figures came from? is it public sector rates or they the rates ur company pay's?


----------



## Kiddo (7 Feb 2006)

Hi Rasco

They are civil service mileage rates...so therefore Revenue approved.

[broken link removed]

My boss just pays an average rate....so it doesn't matter if you have a 1.0 or a 1.8.....you get the same.


----------



## racso (7 Feb 2006)

Thanks a mill for that seems that i am gettin 30 cents lower then the rate for the 1.0-1.2 car. i get 50c per mile and does not matter what size car is. i think negotiations are due to begin.................


----------



## Kiddo (7 Feb 2006)

For what its worth we get 80c a mile...but then we wouldn't do anywhere near 4000 miles p.a.

In my last job the flat rate was 50p a mile...which was translated to 63.5 cent with the introduction of the euro...miserable so & so wouldn't even round it up to 65 cent


----------



## ZEGAR (7 Feb 2006)

Is cost per mile supposed to just compensate for the petrol/Diesel you are using or is it also meant to compensate for wear and tear on the car...

How much would your avaerage 1.0LTR car cost to run per Kilometer


----------



## coop (7 Feb 2006)

Cheers Kiddo thats great to know as might be doing myself out of 30-40c, and with petrol so expensive I need all I can get 

Coop


----------



## jasconius (9 Feb 2006)

Our company pays a miserable 55c per mile

However make sure you have business cover insurance


----------



## Brian4B (11 Feb 2006)

For what it's worth a lot of people get ZILCH. Recently I've been getting approx. 35cent  a mile.


----------



## RainyDay (11 Feb 2006)

Brian4B said:
			
		

> For what it's worth a lot of people get ZILCH.


What kinds of companies/businesses don't reimburse staff for business milage in non-company cars?


----------



## coop (11 Feb 2006)

thats awful Brian 4B, I would freak out 

before I got a car I like to drive I just got taxi's for all business travel .... they will then know the appreciation of the personal car expense.. for a lot of reasons......


----------



## Lorz (27 Feb 2006)

Kiddo said:
			
		

> From 1st July 2005 for 1.5 and over ----First 4000 miles at 124.23cent and balance at 57.39 cent


 
Am I correct in stating that if you do 5000miles - you are entitled to 
5000@€1.24ea
or is it
4000@€1.24 + 1000@€0.57ea

Thanks,
Lorz


----------



## Kiddo (28 Feb 2006)

Lorz said:
			
		

> Am I correct in stating that if you do 5000miles - you are entitled to
> 5000@€1.24ea
> or is it
> 4000@€1.24 + 1000@€0.57ea
> ...


 
4000 @ 1.24
1000 @ .57


----------



## cent (14 Aug 2007)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news......for all you guys reading this thread in the future!!

I am going to use the rates from 1 July 2007 as its all I have.  Link here [broken link removed]

*Example 1*
Assuming you do 7,000 km per annum and engine cap of 1.2 to 1.5. 

You would claim 7,000 at 30.96c i.e. total claim of €2,167 and NOT 6437km at 61.66c and the balance at 30.96c

*Example 2*
Assuming you do 6437km per annum and engine cap of 1.2 to 1.5.

You can claim 6436 at 61.66c i.e. total claim of €3,969.

I have confirmed this with the two REVENUE AUDIT guys I have sitting here in my office doing a revenue audit!!!!!  They confirmed that that is how their own motoring expenses are calculated........ :-(


----------



## ang1170 (14 Aug 2007)

This is not the advice I got (from an accountant).

It makes no sense, unless you knew beforehand what mileage you were going to do, which in general isn't the case.

Either you'd have to wait for the end of the year to be re-imbrused anything, or you'd have to reimburse the company a tidy enough sum once you go over the magic threshold.


----------



## Marathon Man (15 Aug 2007)

cent said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news......for all you guys reading this thread in the future!!
> 
> I am going to use the rates from 1 July 2007 as its all I have. Link here [broken link removed]
> 
> ...


 
This is incorrect!
The mileage rates are "Up to 6437km" and "6438km and over". No arguements. That is the position, irrespective of Audit advice - there must have been a misunderstanding here.

Some of the posters are clearly still being paid per mile, instead of per km.
1. To convert the rates from rate/km to rate /mile, multiply the km rate by 1.609344.
2. To convert the distances from miles to km, divide the km by 1.609344, i.e. 6437km = approx. 4000 miles (actually 376metres short <grin>)


----------



## sinbadsailor (15 Aug 2007)

Looking at the allowable mileage then.

Is there a percentage/ratio that is used to distinguish if you do enough work at one place of business as opposed to another in order to make sure you qualify for business mileage.

Basically, limited company, registered address is my home, 10-15% of my turnover somes from work done at this location, the rest from 1-2 client sites over a 12 month period. I want to claim mileage from home to these client sites on a daily basis?

I cannot seem to get a straight aswer on this?


----------



## KalEl (15 Aug 2007)

cent said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news......for all you guys reading this thread in the future!!
> 
> I am going to use the rates from 1 July 2007 as its all I have. Link here [broken link removed]
> 
> ...


 
That is complete nonsense...I just rang my accountant to confirm.
As other posters pointed out it makes little sense.


----------

